# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  سالمون جابسون

## صخر

*تحية طيبة اخوتي الاعزاء
أليس بكم رجلا رشيد ى مجلس الهنا
هل هناك شخص عاقل يفرط في دره مثل جابسون 
لاعب بمواصفات خاصة اي مدرب في العالم يتمني تواجد لاعب مثله في تشكيله الأساسي 
لاعب منضبط أخلاقيا وفنيا داخل وخارج الميدان منذ قدومه لم نري منه أي أشكال كثير المشاركات ثابت المستوي قليل الإصابات يودي بغيره وتفاني 
لماذا يتعامل مجلس الوالي مع ملف اللاعب بهذه الضبابية 
عزرنا لجنة ونسي لعدم توفر المال ولكن ماعزركم انتم 
نحن السودانيين عندنا تفكير غريب لاعب زي دا عملة نادرة مابتعاملوا معاهو بالسذاجة دي 
اهم لاعب في تشكيلة المريخ بعد جمال سالم 
ماسكين لينا في النفناف 
علي جعفر ومصعب والدرويش عنكبة وحشو كتير وتفرطو
في الدرر
                        	*

----------


## golden

*للأسف الخطوة التي اتخذها المجلس بملاحقته قانونيا (واتمنى ان يكون كلام جرايد فقط) أرى أنها تعتبر نهاية مشوار اللاعب الذي سيكون تفكيره في كيفية مناهضة اي قرارات اتجاهه ومحاولة الخروج بمستحقاته واللعب لنادي اخر .
                        	*

----------


## سيف نمر

*نحن عايزين نعرف الحكاية شنو الحقيقة وين , حسب جرايد الزناطير اللاعب جاهو عرض كويس في الميركاتو الصيفي وهو ما عاوز يستمر مع المريخ .
ياريت البيعرف الحقيقة يورينا ,,,,
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغريبة صمت غريب من الاعلام الاحمر تجاه موضوع جابسون
عكس الفترة السابقة عندما تمرد اللاعبين في عهد ونسي



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاجأ  مجلس المريخ الجماهير باتجاهه لمقاضاة النيجيري سالمون لاعب وسط  الفريق  في وقت كانت فيه الجماهير تتوقع أن يتحرك المجلس على وجه السرعة لحل  مشاكل  هذا اللاعب ومساعدته في العودة للتدريبات لأن المريخ يحتاج  لمجهوداته  بشدة في المرحلة المقبلة بعد إيقاف علاء الدين وعدم وجود لاعب  جاهز في  الوسط المتأخر، وتعاطف الكثيرون مع سالمون باعتبار أن اللاعب لم  يطالب  بأكثر من حقه وبالتالي كان على المجلس أن يعمل على حل مشكلته حتى  يساعده  على العودة ليستفيد الأحمر من خدماته في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## كدكول

*والله لو فرطو فيهو يكونو ارتكبو جريمه في حق المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*هو  موقع  عقد سنتين  ولا ثلاثه سنه
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*جمال وكوفي واوكرا حضرو للخرطوم واستلموا مستحقاتهم.... هو مفروض يجي يطالب بحقوقو هنا في السودان مش قاعد في نيجيريا يقول حولوا  لي حقوقي 

دي فيها لي ذراع  وتهرب ومهما كنت انت لاعب كبير مفروض تجي هنا مكان النادي وتتمرد  

المسالة ليست مسالة حقوق لان كل اللاعبين استلموا مستحقاتهم وهذا هو سبب سكوت الاعلام عن الكتابة في موضوع حقوق جابسون لان الواضح ان جابسون مغرر به من قبل مدير اعماله 

ولا اعتقد اننا اكثر اهتماما من الادارة في موضوع لاعب هام مثل جابسون ولكن يا خبر بفلوس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماسطره مزمل ابو القاسم اليوم في عموده عن جابسون



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياترى ذكر مزمل رايه هذا في اجتماع المجلس امس ؟؟
وهل وجهة نظره هذه لم تعجب بقية الاعضاء فقاموا بتصعيد الامر مع جابسون ؟

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

جمال وكوفي واوكرا حضرو للخرطوم واستلموا مستحقاتهم.... هو مفروض يجي يطالب بحقوقو هنا في السودان مش قاعد في نيجيريا يقول حولوا  لي حقوقي 

دي فيها لي ذراع  وتهرب ومهما كنت انت لاعب كبير مفروض تجي هنا مكان النادي وتتمرد  

المسالة ليست مسالة حقوق لان كل اللاعبين استلموا مستحقاتهم وهذا هو سبب سكوت الاعلام عن الكتابة في موضوع حقوق جابسون لان الواضح ان جابسون مغرر به من قبل مدير اعماله 

ولا اعتقد اننا اكثر اهتماما من الادارة في موضوع لاعب هام مثل جابسون ولكن يا خبر بفلوس





22222222222222
فعلا لا يصح الا الصحيح 
لماذا لم يحضر للسودان ويطالب بحقوقه؟؟؟؟
سلمون ليس بافضل من بكرى ولا علاء
امثال جابسون لابد وان يكونوا قدوة
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*انا اؤيد راى اخونا احمر واصفر عايز حقك تعال واجلس مع مجلس الاداره واخد حقك وهذا دور الوكيل بتاعه مافى قروش وانت جالس فى بيتكم كل المحترفين الباقيين حايعملوا كده فى المستقبل اذا تاخرت لهم حقوق عند النادى
*

----------


## kampbell

*اسي بقت علي جابسون 

لمن جمال سالم قعد في بيتهم و رفض الحضور  و قال يا تصلني قروشي هنا ولا ما بجي 

ليه الاداره رسلت ليه  8 الف دولار لحدي  بيتوا و ركب  و جاء بعد استلم  ؟

ولا الحكايه  خيار و عجور  

من حقه ان تعطيه قروشوا  في الحساب المعاك  و تحولها له  فيهوا  و الفيفا اقرت له ذلك ياخي  اداره ما تختشي زول  لم يستلم من النادي  من زمن التسير الاولي  الي الان  تقول لي بكري و علاء  ...... بكري قبض قروشوا كلها و قاعد في بيتوا  .... 

بعدين هو ما ملزم يجي هنا ياخد قروشوا  هو مديك رقم حساب تحول ليه فيه القروش ....  يلعب ليك بالمجان  ما هدا علي جعفر و مصعب المرض ديل  ابوا  و اديتوهم قروشهم   حتي لعبوا  جنيه ينطح جنيه  بقت علي سلمون  ......  مالكم  كيف تحكمون  

لكن القصه ما قصه قروش و حضور  القصه كلام تاني  و بكره قريب  يا صفوه 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*جمال سالم استلم قروشه فى الخرطوم وبعدين المجلس قالوا اليوم حولوا مبلغ 20الف دولار وبرضو جابسون عايز اكتر
*

----------


## kampbell

*المجلس ما حول ولا جنيه لجابسون  

و حابسون  طالب النادي 60 الف  دولار  

و جمال استلم في يوغندا
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

جمال وكوفي واوكرا حضرو للخرطوم واستلموا مستحقاتهم.... هو مفروض يجي يطالب بحقوقو هنا في السودان مش قاعد في نيجيريا يقول حولوا  لي حقوقي 

دي فيها لي ذراع  وتهرب ومهما كنت انت لاعب كبير مفروض تجي هنا مكان النادي وتتمرد  

المسالة ليست مسالة حقوق لان كل اللاعبين استلموا مستحقاتهم وهذا هو سبب سكوت الاعلام عن الكتابة في موضوع حقوق جابسون لان الواضح ان جابسون مغرر به من قبل مدير اعماله 

ولا اعتقد اننا اكثر اهتماما من الادارة في موضوع لاعب هام مثل جابسون ولكن يا خبر بفلوس



الله يفتح عليك يااحمر واصفر ( يجى يطالب بحقوق هنا فى السودان ) . .
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*بحس ادري احتمال يكون الإدارة عندها شك بان سالمون مصاب والله أعلم
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*مشكورين ى أحبة علي المشاركات الإضافات الثرة اولا هناك نقطة مهمة يجب أن يلقي لها بال وهي اي شكوي من ناحية المريخ تجاه اللاعب جابسون سيكسبها اللاعب بكل بساطة لأن الفيفا لاتجامل في مسألة الحقوق أحد الإخوة ألمح الي إمكانية إصابة اللاعب إصابة بليغة ولذلك مجلس الإدارة يماطل في موضوعه وحتي لو كان ذلك صحيح هل هذا يعفي المريخ من تكملة باقي حقوق اللاعب المنصوص عليها
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*الاخ  kampbell

الحكاية لا خيار ولا غيرة

اذا المجلس السابق حول لجمال سالم يعني نسلم بالخطا

يا حبيب المجلس الحول لجمال سلام ارتكب خطا كبير كيف يحول للاعب قروش هو قاعد فى بيته
اللاعب مفروض يجي هنا ويتدرب كمان ويطالب بحقوقه ممكن يقول ما بشارك فى المباريات ولكن لازم يشارك فى التمارين

نفترض اليوم المجلس ارتكب خطا وحول لسلمون القروش وبكرة من الصباح وصل الخرطوم هل حيقدر يشارك بعد بكرة فى مباراة ولا حيكون محتاج لوقت عشان يجهز والوقت دا منو البتكفل بدفع مستحقاه برضو المجلس

يا اخوى الحطا خطا واذا فعله اي انسان يظل خطا

جابسون لو عايز فعلا حقوقه يحضر ويشارك فى التمارين ويطالب بحقوقه دى لكن يقعد فى بلده يقول عايز حقوقي مافى زول بديه

اذا انت موظف فى شركة ولاي ظرف تاخر راتبك يعني حتقعد فى بيتكم وتقول لو ما اديتوني قروشي ما بداوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طيب المجلس لو حول القروش اليوم وجابسون دا وصل واحتاج لفترة او تاخر عن الحضور والمجلس فرض عليه عقوبة بدفعه من جيبة طوالى؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ما تقول لمجلسك يا زمل 
عجااااااااايب! !!
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*ياخي إجراءات قانونية بتاع ماذا ؟؟
تراوري مشي قعد في بيتم سنة كاملة وجاء راجع وكانو ملك. 
شيبوب الان يمارس نشاطه بكل أريحية مع الوصيف وين إجراءاتكم  القانونية ؟
لقيتو  جابسون زول طيباني ومسكين ودا حقو عرق جيبينو  اعطو الاجير حقه قبل ان يجف عرقه .ياخي اتكلمو بمنطق .
                        	*

----------

